# How many here actually got faith?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I just wanna know how many in here does believe in something? whether it's the most known toothfairy, god, spaghetti monster, universal energy/chi, chakras, karma, heaven hell, thethan levels.

Just interested in knowing how large the proportion of believers out there there is.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have expereinced chi/qi in my body, its very easy to do, I dont know what chi is and there is most probably a scientific explanation like bioelectromagnetic energy or something but science hasn't explained it yet.

Oh the spaghetti monster too, heres the proof


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Chi sensations are just ur nervous system actign up much like kundalini Very well exlained by science already


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

I believe in God. "Why is there something instead of nothing?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

where did god come from? occcam razor slicin ur arguements;D


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

I think you are missing the point and the occam's razor misses likewise. I asked why is there something instead of nothing. Unlike you I believe in realities beyond one-dimensional science: I plan to become a scientist actually. However, there are some things that science due to it's reliance on the observation of cause and effect. When talking about the origins of the universe we are dealing with the first cause and therefore science hasn't a leg to stand on. I propose that the simplest explanation is indeed an almighty will that triggered what we now witness today.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I choose to drink from the cup of Dionysus instead of slaughtering the lamb with the razor of Occam  (Does that sound as crazy to you as it did to me? lol).

Everyone has beliefs Copeful, even you. What are YOUR beliefs Copeful? Don't try to hide behind "I have no beliefs, only what science says is real is real". If you believe in science then that is YOUR faith.

There's nothing wrong with having faith in science, just as long as you realise that's what it is 

As for my own beliefs - Bill Hicks said it best: "Today a young man on acid realised that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration. That we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There's no such thing as death - life is only a dream and we're the imagination of ourselves! Here's Tom with the weather..."


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Funny how u should refer to a guy on acid and talk shit about science in same post. Incredible...

anywya, what do I believe?

As for supernatural? none, I'm mostly a rationalist/naturalist who needs evidence.
I agree with a lot of what you say about science being inconclusive and not 100%.
I disagree with most quantum mechanic interpretations.
They are insane, stupid and no better than faith, ill give you that.

Otherwise I believe in humanity, love and peace.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't believe in as much as I used to. I have pretty much settled for the following, all based on experience:

I exist
You exist
I have chakras and internal awareness
You have an internal life
I am alone
We are all alone
We are all interconnected on a biological level, as well as emotionally, mentally and in consciousness itself.
Chakras are a bad thing to get into if you are doing it as a self-interested, addictive habit.
Growing your own food is cool.

Enlightenment is real for those who have experienced themselves as it.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I used to believe in Santa.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

[email protected] 3098


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> Funny how u should refer to a guy on acid and talk shit about science in same post. Incredible...


Its funny because the guy who discovered LSD was a scientist testing various compounds in a lab. By sheer "random chance", or perhaps because of synchronicity, he accidentally discovered that one of the compounds had psychoactive properties.

This is a perfect example of how the scientific method is flawed. If that scientist was working exactly how the scientific method says he should, he never would have discovered LSD and perhaps our history would be quite different.

Oh and by the way, all of the pioneers of LSD were scientists, who after experiencing the drug began to take very different approaches to it and expanded their understanding. Besides coming up with a variety of well out there ideas, the drug has advanced modern science and psychology as a result of all of the tests it was used in. Hell, even the CIA ran tests to find out how they could use LSD in interrogations and psychological warfare.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Im a Buddhist aka spiritual nihilist. You ask if i believe in energy? Energy is a scientific fact, i feel energy flowing through my body right now.


----------

